# Firefighter Jake in Action



## hossthehermit (Nov 14, 2012)

Great job, Jake......

http://www.wlbz2.com/news/article/222018/315/Bangor-Fire-officer-give-wood-stove-safety-tips


----------



## pen (Nov 14, 2012)

Well done Jake


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh that isn't me . . . that guy is short, fat, ugly and balding. I am 6' 3'', medium build since I work out every day, folks say I look a lot like Harrison Ford and I have a luxurious head of hair. 

Figured someone here would see one of the three pieces I did yesterday with the local TV stations . . . thanks a lot Hoss. 

Wish the camera didn't get the "gut shot" . . .

Not my best work . . . I stumbled a bit over some things . . . and also sadly due to time constraints they didn't get everything in there -- the fact that the hearth pad wasn't big enough, cleaning chimneys, seasoned wood, ashes in metal buckets, smoke detectors, how to start fires, etc.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 14, 2012)

A star...is born.
I've heard the camera can cause even Harrison to look....um, less than slim. Maybe if you'd worn a fedora......


----------



## loon (Nov 14, 2012)

Good stuff jake  

loon


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 14, 2012)

great stuff Jake! keep fighting the good fight my friend


----------



## Shari (Nov 14, 2012)

Why, Jake, you have no "Maine accent"!  Here I was.... expecting to hear.... something..... else. 

When hubby walks past a large glass storefront window and sees his reflection he wonders who that old man is. 

Good job on the video!


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 14, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Not my best work . . . I stumbled a bit over some things . . . and also sadly due to time constraints they didn't get everything in there -- the fact that the hearth pad wasn't big enough, cleaning chimneys, seasoned wood, ashes in metal buckets, smoke detectors, how to start fires, etc.


 
And only splitting vertically!

Gary


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 14, 2012)

I knew him back when he was only known for long-winded forum posts! Now he's a TV Star! ! !


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 14, 2012)

Yer welkum, Jake....... I know I have a bit of a reputation here for sarcasm (totally undeserved), but seriously, you do a great job with Bangor FD. If you can prevent ONE of the tragedies we see every year around here, it's priceless. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 14, 2012)

By the way, even though it was a short video, it was jammed full of good info. think of what you could do in a 10 minute video.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 14, 2012)

OOOH, we can name drop now.
"Oh yeah, I know Jake."
Not sure what good it'll do.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 14, 2012)

Looking good Jake. Spreading the word. I am surprised that you didn't touch on the horizontal/vertical thing though.


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice PSA. Wish you had been given time for more.

Heck, you didn't even get to educate them not to use combustible and/or explosive liquids to light their stoves! 

Cheers!


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 14, 2012)

Every reply here seems very lighthearted, and I understand how it is on the interwebs. BUT, the fire in Orrington this week,( that I'm guessing led to your appearance on the tube, Jake) , that caused the DEATHS of a father and 3 kids, was caused by either stupidity or ignorance. If you DON'T KNOW that you shouldn't store cardboard and lighter fluid beside the wood stove, then you are ignorant. This is where people like Jake can help, by teaching. If you know that you SHOULDN'T store these materials in this location, but do it anyway, then yer STUPID. Even duct tape won't fix it..........


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 14, 2012)

And the worst is the fire in Bucksport where the dog woke the people up. they all made it out, dog didn't ........... that really sux ........... we get this every year, but seems to be starting early this year ................ maybe the Myans were right .............. on that note, anybody know why there ain't no Myans in Myanmar ???????


----------



## ScotO (Nov 14, 2012)

hossthehermit said:


> Every reply here seems very lighthearted, and I understand how it is on the interwebs. BUT, the fire in Orrington this week,( that I'm guessing led to your appearance on the tube, Jake) , that caused the DEATHS of a father and 3 kids, was caused by either stupidity or ignorance. If you DON'T KNOW that you shouldn't store cardboard and lighter fluid beside the wood stove, then you are ignorant. This is where people like Jake can help, by teaching. If you know that you SHOULDN'T store these materials in this location, but do it anyway, then yer STUPID. Even duct tape won't fix it..........


 I couldn't agree more, Hoss.  Thanks for sharing the link.  My hat goes off to Jake and all firefighters, both paid and volunteer.  I was a volunteer firefighter in my youth, and I saw some bad things happen to very good people.  But the careless fires (like the one in Orrington) really piss me off, mainly because three children died to the negligence of an adult......that just shouldn't be.

As others have said, keep fighting the good fight.  Keep pounding that safety into the heads of everyone on here, especially the newbs....


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree on continuing the good fight.

Perhaps we could convince FFJ to create his own full length PSA videos and post them to YouTube and cross post here?

Whadaya think?

Cheers!


----------



## corey21 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice work Jake.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2012)

Shari said:


> Why, Jake, you have no "Maine accent"! Here I was.... expecting to hear.... something..... else.
> 
> When hubby walks past a large glass storefront window and sees his reflection he wonders who that old man is.
> 
> Good job on the video!


 
Some words I have the accent . . . but many folks of my generation and younger lost the accent due to the advent of TV, radio, etc. . . . Maine is no longer quite so isolated as it was and after awhile the accent is lost when you're hearing "regular" English. . . you can still hear the accent somewhat in the northern and eastern most reaches.

Many folks can still "turn on" the accent though . . . sprinkle a few "ayups" or "ayuhs" here or there along with a few "wicked" references . . . we sometimes do it for the tourists so they can feel they got the authentic Maine experience.

I did have one experience after college though . . . applied for a job at a radio station for their on air talent (guess most folks would call this a DJ) . . . was told that I was pretty good, but I had to stop cutting off the "g" when pronouncing words with "-ing" like "walking", "talking", "speaking" . . . apparently when I speak it is more like "walk-in", "talk-in", "speak-in". I didn't take that job . . . and I'm glad for two reasons. 1) They played soft rock from the 1970s. 2) The job I eventually took was where I met my wife.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 15, 2012)

Heck- I'd do ya.

Err-I mean, you know- in a manly way.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2012)

To acknowledge some folks . . .

All: Thanks for the "atta boys" . . . but it's what I do . . . it's my job. The bad thing about doing fire and life safety education is that you generally don't hear about the life that was saved because someone paid attention to what I mentioned in an on-air story or in a class . . . since that fire never happened . . . well that and the other bad thing is seeing people continue to make the same fatal mistakes over and over and over . . . despite the same message being sent out each year. I guess the one good thing -- and it's rare -- is that once in blue moon I will meet someone who will say that they went out and bought new smoke detectors or discussed the escape plan with their family after being in my class . . .

PapaDave: Hmmm . . . I don't own a fedora. I have a cap like the 1920s news boys . . . don't know if that would have the same effect though. As for the name dropping . . . in Bangor it might get you a cup of free coffee at the fire station. 

Gary and Flatbedford: Very funny . . . very funny. But as you know splitting vertically can be dangerous . . . you could put your back out of place moving the splitter from the horizontal position to the vertical position if you're not careful . . . and I will not even get into the mortal dangers of sitting on a plastic milk crate. 

Danno: My wife also says I tend to "wax on and on" with various topics on occasion . . . usually when I start talking about some deep and meaningful subject she just kind of rolls her eyes, but patiently listens to me. 10 minute video . . . I think I would bore someone to death that way . . . don't know if you could kill someone that way, but why tempt fate. By the way . . . in keeping with tradition I'll be sure this post is at least 150 words long. 

Tramonta: I actually did cover the flammable liquid/starting the fire deal . . . but it was one part that got axed. Thomas at NWFuels would have been proud . . . I even brought along a Super Cedar to show a possible alternative to using flammable liquids. Also, I have gone national before . . . if you search the web you will find a video I did with the National Christmas Tree Association several years back about natural Christmas trees. That video was shown at a NFPA Conference in Boston (I was a bit surprised to see myself on this huge flat screen TV since I didn't expect the video or that organization at the conference) and it was sent out as a feed to various TV News stations.

Hoss: Thanks . . . and you are absolutely correct on two points. Point 1) Yeah, this was a direct result of the fatal fire in Orrington. All three of the local TV stations sent a crew. Point 2) A lot of fires are caused by either a lack of commonsense or ignorance -- either someone knows something is dangerous and does it anyway or someone just doesn't realize that what they are doing or not doing is dangerous. If there is anything good in this fatal fire it is that some folks are now paying attention -- while I was at the stove shop one person actually called in to find out if their pellet stove clearances were good . . . that's at least one person out there who is stopping to think about fire safety.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Heck- I'd do ya.
> 
> Err-I mean, you know- in a manly way.


 
Uhhhh . . . for once I am at a lost for words.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 15, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Heck- I'd do ya.
> 
> 
> Err-I mean, you know- in a manly way.


???


----------



## ironpony (Nov 15, 2012)

good job Jake, now we have a face to go with the name......
funny thing is that was my picture in my mind of you, based on your posts etc......
sometimes the mind pictures are way off  sometimes pretty close


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 15, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Uhhhh . . . for once I am at a lost for words.


 
Shh- don't speak- you'll ruin the moment


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Shh- don't speak- you'll ruin the moment


 
Hehheh . . . this comment actually made me laugh out loud . . . and if I had been drinking a beverage I would have spit it up on the keyboard. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2012)

ironpony said:


> good job Jake, now we have a face to go with the name......
> funny thing is that was my picture in my mind of you, based on your posts etc......
> sometimes the mind pictures are way off sometimes pretty close


 
Disappointing isn't it . . . when I met Pen last year I think he expected something much different from the short, fat, balding guy with thick glasses that showed up.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 15, 2012)

its all the FF calenders with the models in them, we all now they really are not FF


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 15, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Disappointing isn't it . . . when I met Pen last year I think he expected something much different from the short, fat, balding guy with thick glasses that showed up.


 
LOL- that killed me. I think that most people are surprised when they see themselves on video. I have a couple clips from interviews that I did and I thought "Wow- not what I expected"- and I am me!

I also just had to get OK with the fact that my voice has a serious nasal thing happening.


----------



## lukem (Nov 15, 2012)

Emmy for best instructional performance by a firefighter.  I think you have it in the bag.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2012)

ironpony said:


> its all the FF calenders with the models in them, we all now they really are not FF


 
Actually we still use our own firefighters for our firefighter calendar. Here is a pic from one of the first calendars we did back in 2005.

I thought you Stihl guys might like this one.

Edit: Probably goes without saying, but the actual pic (if you click the thumbnail) shows what the pic looked like -- we didn't sell calendars with firefighter pics with no heads.


----------



## charly (Nov 15, 2012)

Time well spent! No one cares what you look like when it comes to saving a life!  I'd even let you give me mouth to mouth


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2012)

charly said:


> Time well spent! No one cares what you look like when it comes to saving a life!  I'd even let you give me mouth to mouth


 
OK . . . first Adios Pantalones and now you Charly . . . you guys are starting to worry me.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jake, you can drag my body from a burning building, but unlike AP and Charly, If I ain't breathing, just say me a prayer and send me on my way...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 15, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> Jake, you can drag my body from a burning building, but unlike AP and Charly, If I ain't breathing, just say me a prayer and send me on my way...


Like the old snake bite joke: "Doc says you gonna die"


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 15, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> OK . . . first Adios Pantalones and now you Charly . . . you guys are starting to worry me.


 
Your my hero Jake I mean that. My friend lost his house due to a chimny fire and almost his life. If it was not for people like you he would have died so thanks Jake.

Pete


----------



## northwinds (Nov 15, 2012)

That was excellent.  Every tv market in the nation that has woodburners would be doing a tremendous public service to show that video or something similar.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 15, 2012)

The thing to keep in mind, Jake, based on my years working in a "safety job" in the mill (Which, 99% of the time, is used as a description for someone who sucked their way into a position of no longer working for a living and now has a job making up lameazz rules to interfere with you doing your job), you never hear about your sucesses (the lives you saved),you only hear about your failures (why didn't you prevent that?)............


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 15, 2012)

This Public Service Message was brought to you by Moxie...

Nice job.  I finally know a celebrity.


----------



## woodchip (Nov 16, 2012)

Good video Jake.

You've got some overseas viewers now too........

Will you be signing autographs soon


----------



## nate379 (Nov 16, 2012)

That Maine accent you all are thinking of is along the coast mainly.  I never had an accent like that... If you ever watched American loggers, that's how we talk up north.  Mix up some French and English.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> Jake, you can drag my body from a burning building, but unlike AP and Charly, If I ain't breathing, just say me a prayer and send me on my way...


 
I'll give you prison CPR . . . I'll cough a few times in your general direction and then jump up and down on your chest for a few times . . .


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Your my hero Jake I mean that. My friend lost his house due to a chimny fire and almost his life. If it was not for people like you he would have died so thanks Jake.
> 
> Pete


 
I've said it before and I'll say it again . . . firefighters are not heroes . . . whether volunteer or career . . . we're just doing our job. The real heroes out there are the everyday folks who at some point in their life suddenly are asked to do the unexpected and put their life on the line . . . but thanks for the thought Pete.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 16, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again . . . firefighters are not heroes . . . whether volunteer or career . . . we're just doing our job. The real heroes out there are the everyday folks who at some point in their life suddenly are asked to do the unexpected and put their life on the line . . . but thanks for the thought Pete.


 
Is there a little  going on here 

Pete


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Is there a little  going on here
> 
> Pete


 
No, not at all . . . if I thought what we did is heroic I would say so . . . I mean sure every firefighter I know would love to be part of the team that saves a pet or person . . . but the reality is every day there are other heroes -- the woman who stops at an accident scene and renders first aid or just offers to call a loved one for the hurt driver . . . the stranger who stops to change the flat tire on the busy highway for the teen-age driver . . . the neighbor who checks in with their elderly neighbor and then calls 911 when they haven't heard from them . . . these are the real heroes -- often the unsung heroes. Firefighters just get a lot of the glory . . . maybe because we're wearing the closest thing to a superheroes outfit . . . well . . . minus the spandex tights and cape.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 16, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I'll give you prison CPR . . . I'll cough a few times in your general direction and then jump up and down on your chest for a few times . . .


 
How do you know about that?


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2012)

Been to prison a few times . . . of course it was just to visit my brother.

Also was in jail a week or so ago . . . getting the tour . . . decided I don't really want to end up in prison or jail after those experiences.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 16, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> decided I don't really want to end up in prison or jail


 
+1 million!


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2012)

Jake - you are doing good work man.

And you can give me a hug any day.


----------



## katwillny (Nov 16, 2012)

Harrison Ford aint got nuttin on youu bud. Great piece.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 16, 2012)

Good job Jake!


----------



## Thistle (Nov 16, 2012)

Great job Jake,you da man!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 18, 2012)

Well done Jake.


----------

